# Glitching? Good tech tip on this on RCTV



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

We have a lot of emails from racers having radio problems. We had Mike do a tech tip on glitching on our latest show. Some real good points to look at. Might help? See show #711:

http://www.rctvlive.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What? I've never had any glitch... glitch..... glitch..... glitching problems!


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Good job RCTVLIVE A+ on the show hope to see you at the snowbirds.
Taylor


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*As an electronic technician, with a degree in electronics and an F.C.C. liscense, I really reccomend that someone in the group have a frequency counter. When I have mine at the track, I tell them to bring me they're radio, look at the freq the crystal should put out, touch the antenna of the radio to the antenna of the frequency counter, if the counter doesn't read damn close to what the crystal says it should put out, the crystals are bad or the radio is out of tune. Try another set or 2 of crystals and if it still reads wrong, the radio is out of tune and is in need of repair. Also look at the reciever wire closley, all the way to the board, crack the case open and make sure its soldered solid on there. If its a problem with a spectrum, I don't have any advice. I"m perfectly happy with my futaba FM radios.*

*Lester O'Dell
**www.LesODell.com*
*Sponsored by...*
*Team Power Push *
*RC4Less*
*Web Designer of...*
*www.NORARCOVAL.com** &*
*www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com*
*Track announcer for N.O.R.A. Carpet*
*Oval & Skagit River Raceway Dirt Oval*


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

Right... Gliiiiitttchhhhinggg never happens to me.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i use spectrum ive never had a problum with glitching cuz of it its great


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

tcian said:


> i use spectrum ive never had a problum with glitching cuz of it its great


I had a first Generation Spectrum........Over $300 damage in a run away truck. If there product Which you pay good money for dosen't work,you are responsible for broken parts,ETC.. Even though it was their fault. I was not happy no more Spectrum for me. My Nomadio Sensor was Junk also. Sent it back over 7 times,Some lucky soul on E bay got it.It had a range less than that of a Radio Shack car.It was also Realy Slow Responce. Now I have the Cheap Futaba 3PM 2.4 GHZ radio,What a great radio.Expensive is not always better.


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

TOYMINATOR said:


> I had a first Generation Spectrum........Over $300 damage in a run away truck. If there product Which you pay good money for dosen't work,you are responsible for broken parts,ETC.. Even though it was their fault. I was not happy no more Spectrum for me. My Nomadio Sensor was Junk also. Sent it back over 7 times,Some lucky soul on E bay got it.It had a range less than that of a Radio Shack car.It was also Realy Slow Responce. Now I have the Cheap Futaba 3PM 2.4 GHZ radio,What a great radio.Expensive is not always better.


Before I give you a hard time for being an [email protected], did you make the buyer aware that the radio was problematic? If you did, then your a good guy with integrity. If you did not, please read above.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

Rotflmfao!!!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

splashrc said:


> Before I give you a hard time for being an [email protected], did you make the buyer aware that the radio was problematic? If you did, then your a good guy with integrity. If you did not, please read above.


No,I don't know if it was good or not. I got a new radio(NO PROBLEMS RIGHT?) for the 7th time from them and it went Strait on Ebay.They got the range problem fixed after about radio 3. The case by the steering wheel had a crack on one.The Radio was not as fast as they say it is. SO IT WORKED,just not as well as I liked. The Futaba FAAST 2.4GHZ 3PM is Very noticably faster.


----------

